
Tableau Acquires HyPer - dgudkov
http://www.tableau.com/about/press-releases/2016/tableau-acquires-hyper
======
sbrakerm
More on that: [http://www.cmswire.com/analytics/tableau-gets-hyper-with-
ger...](http://www.cmswire.com/analytics/tableau-gets-hyper-with-german-
acquisition/)

